# pirahna in central america?



## FishHulk (Dec 8, 2006)

i went to southern mexico near the belize border a couple of months ago and i was wondering if there is any kind of pirahna species there? a pirahna would thrive in that kind of enviorment leaving me wondering if any have gone thru the panama canal into central america? i mean it's pure jungle just like the amazon?


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

prbobally too much salt in the panama canal but id think introduction would have them there


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

As far as I know, all piranhas species are located in and thrive in South America.


----------



## FishHulk (Dec 8, 2006)

Malok said:


> prbobally too much salt in the panama canal but id think introduction would have them there


i think maybe that's why there illegal in mexico because they would adapt real easy to the climate. i wonder if something would make them die out or would they keep reprouducing?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> As far as I know, all piranhas species are located in and thrive in South America.


as stated :nod:


----------

